# WYEGARTH -ex- HOLMSIDER



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Built 1984 at Dunstal Hessle 164tns. seen here in Cory Towing livery standing by off of Cardiff in 1997. I believe she is now the KARAOIPERIS. One of the Cardiff sand dredgers off to work in the background. photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------

